# The View-Elisabeth Hassleback-Humiliation



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

Did any on you see the episode of The View where Elisabeth Hassleback promoted humiliation as a form of discipline? She stated that if you humiliate a child after they misbehave they will never do it again.

If people follow this advice we are going to have a generation full of angry children.

I hope mothers watching do not follow her advice and reasoning.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Yuck, but I don't watch the View. Actually TV in general. It always seems to offend me.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

You have GOT to be kidding. OMG, how could anyone think of promoting humiliation as a discipline strategy!
just...wow.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

honestly, I cant STAND that show......I have only heard a few good things come from those women regarding parenting....(then again i've only watched it a few times...







)
Regarding Elisabeth, I feel bad for her children if she truly believes that humiliation is the best way to "teach" a child


----------



## abandbunk (Jan 7, 2006)

that is incredibly sad















:


----------



## ComfyCozy (Dec 7, 2005)

The View is just annoying...and humiliation won't keep a child from repeating bad behaviors. It just makes them resentful of the parent. Dh and I were talking about that show this afternoon, about how Dame Judi Densch is apparently "too old" to fit the demographic and shouldn't be interviewed, but Barbara Walters is like, 900 years old. Ooookay!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Do these people realize that children are little humans? What I mean is, would she apply this same tactic to herself or co-workers? Doubtful.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

Just to be accurate (not to excuse) but she said she was not talking about young children, but teenagers. An example she gave was if your teenager was disruptive and getting in trouble at school that you could tell the kid you would follow them to around at school supervising them, and this would embarss them into changing their ways.

Joy was very clear that humiliation is an aweful way to parent, and that she would never want her child to be afraid of her. She is also very anti-spanking, as in Merideth


----------



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

Joy told her story of how she was humiliated in the 4th grade, and how horrible the experience was. Elisabeth replied, "Well did you ever do it again...I guess it worked."


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

But, Elisabeth always tries to be funny and just....well, isn't.

I stopped watching a long time ago, but hear enough through the grapevine to make me crazy. Good thing I don't watch it...


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw it, and I know she was talking about teenagers, but seriously every time she makes a comment about parenting I want to beat my head against a wall. She's such an awful example and I hate that she's a public figure. I also HATE that show, but my toddler often wakes between 9 and 10, and I like to watch Regis and Kelly (Kelly I love, she bf all her kids and I've never seen her make a bad comment about parenting)...sometimes I get busy tending to my baby and end up watching some of The View. It usually makes me mad but I can't stop watching? Sort of like mainstream parenting magazines or those baby shows on Discovery Health or TLC...


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

From other threads that I have read online, the ladies on the view don't tend to promote/support nfl (natural family living). As for Elisabeth, I also saw her in an ad promoting formula with her daughter in teh photograph of the ad.

On the bright side maybe she'll receive feedback about her comment and hopefully not make that mistake with her own child. I believe you can send email to her from the website that the view has.


----------



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm going to their website now...


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I rarely watch it, but Elizabeth has never struck me as an intellectual giant... nor have any of the other hosts, to be honest.

Sad... Dame Judy would probably make the most interesting interview of the lot.

I'm sure Elizabeth's kids will write a tell-all book if she employs that strategy. That reminds me, when is the book by Cody and Cassidy (Kathie Lee's kids) coming out?? Surely, they must be warped and resentful.


----------



## CuriousLion (Jan 21, 2006)

ugh...Elizabeth drives me nuts.
I think the show would be much better if it were the "Meredith & Joy Show".


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I did happen to see this episode because it was a snow day I didn't have to work.

What she said was again that this is not, and she stressed it several times, something you do to a young child. She said it might work depending on the child itself and isn't for everyone. She also said it was more of a teenage disciplinary tool, like 16 or 17. She said that if your child is doing poorly in school and isn't paying attention, being disruptive, forgetting to tell the parents things. That maybe the parent should tell the child if things don't change for the better I will personally go to school with you and see that you are not disrespectful to the teacher and are getting your work done.

Elizabeth said that she was disciplined by humility when she was in the 4th grade, she gave an example but I don't recall, and she said that it was not an appropriate thing to do to a 4th grader, but possibly to someone in high school, She said she does not condone humiliating a child.

I really do think she was stressing the age and limits of when it might work.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orion'smommy*
Did any on you see the episode of The View where Elisabeth Hassleback promoted humiliation as a form of discipline? She stated that if you humiliate a child after they misbehave they will never do it again.

I wonder what she would think if her bosses used that method?


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I cannot stand Elisabeth. If I had a nickle for every stupid parenting comment she made I'd be a rich rich woman.

I even told my husband he was not allowed to chear for the Seahawlks because her husband is on that team (so glad they lost yesterday!)


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Um, how many teenagers does she have? NONE. I guess that makes her the authority on parenting them, huh?







I can't stand her "View" or Star's either (her bf comments make me want to throw something at the tv). Blech.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Umm, Elisabeth's husband is Tim Hasselbeck the backup (3rd string) quarterback for the Jets or Giants and her BIL is Matt.

My poor Seahawks!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7*
Umm, Elisabeth's husband is Tim Hasselbeck the backup (3rd string) quarterback for the Jets or Giants and her BIL is Matt.

My poor Seahawks!

OMG that is so good to know. Hubby is a Seattle fan, but knows nothing of The View, and I just put her married name and knowledge that she married a football player together, and figured it was the one that I knew of. BUt I'm glad that it's not the same person!









I was thinking...humiliation as learning tool...sounds like a football coach to me! Since she was raised in that way, perhaps it makes sense she married a football player? She's comfy with that sort of thing?

(totally generalizing about football there, sorry...I'm sure there are kind and gentle football coaches out there, but they sure never look it!)


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

why does it even matter if it's for teenagers? what, we don't care about their emotional wellbeing when they are that old? it's still disgusting.


----------



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr*

Elizabeth said that she was disciplined by humility when she was in the 4th grade, she gave an example but I don't recall, and she said that it was not an appropriate thing to do to a 4th grader, but possibly to someone in high school, She said she does not condone humiliating a child.

I really do think she was stressing the age and limits of when it might work.

That was Joy telling the story, not Elisabeth.


----------



## loveandkindness (Feb 1, 2005)

I've never watched it, and wouldn't anyway because of Barbara Walters' comments about how seeing someone breastfeed makes her "uncomfortable". Umm. . . Barbara? DON"T LOOK!

Grrr. .. sorry, I know it is off-topic, but I hate when public people make anti-breastfeeding comments!!


----------



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Barbara's comment.


----------



## gigi22 (Mar 23, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE..
I HAVE READ THE COMMENTS ON ELISABETH, AND I THINK EVERYONE IS A LITTLE BUT OVER EXAGGERATING. I SEE HER AS A YOUNG MOM WHO IS CONCERNED AND IS LEARNING JUST AS ALL NEW MOMS ARE AND WHAT SHE SAID WAS TAKEN INCORRECTLY. I WATCH THE VIEW AND I LOOOOOVE IT. YEA....THYE ALL HAVE THEIR OWN OPINIONS, BUT THAT IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN. YOU KNOW, IF A GROUP OF WOMEN GET TOGETHER.. WHAT DO WE DO BEST... TALK CRAP ..







LOL OR A BUNCH OF "BICKERING" AS MY HUBBY LIKES TO CALL IT. I DEFINITELY LOVE THE SHOW AND THAT'S THEWHOLE POINT OF THE SHOW, GET DIFFERENT VIEWS OF WHAT THEY ALL THINK ABOUT A CERTAIN TOPIC.. THERE ARE WORSE THINGS ON T.V. THEN ELISABETH'S COMMENT..


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

There was no need to yell,


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

I would like her to cite scientific, peer-reviewed studies that show that "humiliation" is a beneficial psychological process.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7*
Umm, Elisabeth's husband is Tim Hasselbeck the backup (3rd string) quarterback for the Jets or Giants and her BIL is Matt.

My poor Seahawks!

(The Giants) GO SEAHAWKS


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gigi22*
HELLO EVERYONE..
I HAVE READ THE COMMENTS ON ELISABETH, AND I THINK EVERYONE IS A LITTLE BUT OVER EXAGGERATING. I SEE HER AS A YOUNG MOM WHO IS CONCERNED AND IS LEARNING JUST AS ALL NEW MOMS ARE AND WHAT SHE SAID WAS TAKEN INCORRECTLY. I WATCH THE VIEW AND I LOOOOOVE IT. YEA....THYE ALL HAVE THEIR OWN OPINIONS, BUT THAT IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN. YOU KNOW, IF A GROUP OF WOMEN GET TOGETHER.. WHAT DO WE DO BEST... TALK CRAP ..







LOL OR A BUNCH OF "BICKERING" AS MY HUBBY LIKES TO CALL IT. I DEFINITELY LOVE THE SHOW AND THAT'S THEWHOLE POINT OF THE SHOW, GET DIFFERENT VIEWS OF WHAT THEY ALL THINK ABOUT A CERTAIN TOPIC.. THERE ARE WORSE THINGS ON T.V. THEN ELISABETH'S COMMENT..










Elisabeth? Is that you?


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

after elisabeth's gay marriage comments, i refuse to watch it - i have heard some well thought out arguements (that I disagree with) but this one was the dumbest.

"well, if I can marry a woman, why can't I marry a tree? - what's the difference?"


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

They NEED to fire Elizabeth, seriously!

I'm surprised Joy hasn't given her a dose of her own medicine. I can't stand Elizabeth. WTF were they thinking hiring her?

She disgusts me.

I actually watched a few days ago, for a few minutes. Was I Bored or what? And she made some stupid comment about how hard men have it.







and Joy said yes they have it so hard, the rule the world. I think she'd like to give her a major smackdown, lol.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7*
Umm, Elisabeth's husband is Tim Hasselbeck the backup (3rd string) quarterback for the Jets or Giants and her BIL is Matt.

My poor Seahawks!

Woops! Sorry! Good to know though. I just heard Hasselbeck and figured it was the same person.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gigi22*
HELLO EVERYONE..
I HAVE READ THE COMMENTS ON ELISABETH, AND I THINK EVERYONE IS A LITTLE BUT OVER EXAGGERATING. I SEE HER AS A YOUNG MOM WHO IS CONCERNED AND IS LEARNING JUST AS ALL NEW MOMS ARE AND WHAT SHE SAID WAS TAKEN INCORRECTLY. I WATCH THE VIEW AND I LOOOOOVE IT. YEA....THYE ALL HAVE THEIR OWN OPINIONS, BUT THAT IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN. YOU KNOW, IF A GROUP OF WOMEN GET TOGETHER.. WHAT DO WE DO BEST... TALK CRAP ..







LOL OR A BUNCH OF "BICKERING" AS MY HUBBY LIKES TO CALL IT. I DEFINITELY LOVE THE SHOW AND THAT'S THEWHOLE POINT OF THE SHOW, GET DIFFERENT VIEWS OF WHAT THEY ALL THINK ABOUT A CERTAIN TOPIC.. THERE ARE WORSE THINGS ON T.V. THEN ELISABETH'S COMMENT..











Well I should hope we'd get a hug after all that yelling!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I think we need a Fire Elizabeth email campaign, seriously.


----------



## nikisager (Oct 25, 2005)

jeesh, the sad part is, people who do not know better will do it because they will assume she knows what she is talking about..... I think she need to ba asked how she feels when she is humiliated??? Maybe a few emails from some mommys will get her to rethink it and say something different?


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
WTF were they thinking hiring her?

I'd assume to bring in the younger viewers who loved her on Survivor Australia. Like that really gives somebody the authority on parenting subjects


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I adore Joy.
And when women get together, they don't talk "crap." They talk. Period. Sometimes even about important stuff. Yes, really.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

ok well I've never watched survivor.


----------



## mythreesuns (Sep 15, 2004)

Perhaps her co-workers can utilize that method on her?
Geez...I can't believe she said that. I can't stand that show.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lerlerler*
after elisabeth's gay marriage comments, i refuse to watch it - i have heard some well thought out arguements (that I disagree with) but this one was the dumbest.

"well, if I can marry a woman, why can't I marry a tree? - what's the difference?"

You're kidding, right? There is no way that anyone could make such an idiotic statement- especially on public tv!!!

Ok...you really can't be serious that someone said that...


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gigi22*
HELLO EVERYONE..
I HAVE READ THE COMMENTS ON ELISABETH, AND I THINK EVERYONE IS A LITTLE BUT OVER EXAGGERATING. I SEE HER AS A YOUNG MOM WHO IS CONCERNED AND IS LEARNING JUST AS ALL NEW MOMS ARE AND WHAT SHE SAID WAS TAKEN INCORRECTLY. I WATCH THE VIEW AND I LOOOOOVE IT. YEA....THYE ALL HAVE THEIR OWN OPINIONS, BUT THAT IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN. YOU KNOW, IF A GROUP OF WOMEN GET TOGETHER.. WHAT DO WE DO BEST... TALK CRAP ..







LOL OR A BUNCH OF "BICKERING" AS MY HUBBY LIKES TO CALL IT. I DEFINITELY LOVE THE SHOW AND THAT'S THEWHOLE POINT OF THE SHOW, GET DIFFERENT VIEWS OF WHAT THEY ALL THINK ABOUT A CERTAIN TOPIC.. THERE ARE WORSE THINGS ON T.V. THEN ELISABETH'S COMMENT..










Elisabeth, you come here and you only post once? Why oh why??? Why bother?


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Since she doesn't know how to type with upper and lower case letters, maybe she doesn't know how to subscribe to a thread either







.

If, by chance, she does come back to read, I hope she lurks in the Gentle Discipline Forum for a while, sounds like she has a lot to learn







.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deva33mommy*
You're kidding, right? There is no way that anyone could make such an idiotic statement- especially on public tv!!!

Ok...you really can't be serious that someone said that...

yup. she said it. after she went on about how gay marriage belittles her own marriage....

There are well-thought out arguements on most sides of an arguement that I don't agree with but can respect. Then there is THAT chick....


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm all for "gals sitting around talking", but geez, what a bunch of windbags, I wish they would get some wise women, who have something interesting to say on there. (I can think of plenty of MDC mamas who would be awesome.) Every time I watch I end up yelling at the tv, so I just stay away.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

A little OT, but HOW COOL would it be to have a MDC Mama's talk show?!?









Good idea SMUM


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

I'm all for "gals sitting around talking", but geez, what a bunch of windbags









Ya know, I wasn't at all offended by the b'feeding story line on Desperate Housewives b/c it was so far out there. But, this does bother me b/c she's coming from a position of respect







and I could see a lot of new Moms believing her. OR, hearing their inner insecurities validated...oh, it's OKAY to be mean and condescending...


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peppermint*
Since she doesn't know how to type with upper and lower case letters, maybe she doesn't know how to subscribe to a thread either







.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna*









I think we need a Fire Elizabeth email campaign, seriously.

OOOOH, I like that idea! I'll sign!


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I wont watch that show after the whole breastfeeding thing with Barbera and Star Jones, I cannot stand Star Jones.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama*
A little OT, but HOW COOL would it be to have a MDC Mama's talk show?!?









Good idea SMUM


----------



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMUM*
I'm all for "gals sitting around talking", but geez, what a bunch of windbags, I wish they would get some wise women, who have something interesting to say on there.

i haven't had TV in about 3 years, but back before that i saw rikki lake read them the riot act on the view regarding her planned homebirth. they were going off on how dangerous that would be and wouldn't she please reconsider her choice, consider the health of the baby, back when everyone birthed at home there was so much death in childbirth blah blah blah. well rikki was AWESOME. basically said go ahead and do a little research and then we'll talk, homebirth is way safe, thanks for your concern.

she was my hero that whole day.


----------

